# Fishing report



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Started at 255 caught sharks so headed out to Petronius, beer can , marlin ,ram Powell need less to say rough day for keeper fish. Beautiful day on the water. Water temp 75.8 degrees at Petronius . Caught 6 barracuda's ( trash fish) Petronius was the one with best chance to land some good fish we thought. fish boiling the water fish blasting top of the water half mile off the rig. Finally a knock down then the spoiler fish was just gone. 4 sharks 6 barracudas 1 AJ thinking about going out Thursdays depending reports and weather.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=466354&stc=1&d=1426612340


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow. Thanks for the report. Thought there would be some better activity out there.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for the report, was looking to make that trip next week, now I may have to regroup. Cool pics!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, two little fishing buddies.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

At least you were able to get out looks as if the weather was great


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

At least you had good weather and great fishing partners


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

The fish boiling and busting the water, was this tuna?


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

The fish boiling the water right on Petronius look like over size hard tails. The fish the were off the rig about half mile blasting the top look like tuna to me and had same actions but like I stated one knock down fish got off. Headed out Thursday straight to Petronius if not luck there horn mountain. If weather hold together. I will update thanks to all you guys and info. or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

I wish I had some tips. I have not been out in a long time. I myself am planning on fishing Thursday and Friday. I live in Biloxi but am trailering the boat to Venice. I was planning to overnight on Thursday. But the thousand dollar question is where I should head to. I was debating on running to mars or possibly east to horn mountain. I know a lot of people are still fishing the shelf over there. Therefore, I don't want to run a long distance and get skunked most I the trip when I could have caught more in 200-400' of water.

Decisions to be made.....


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

In my book any trip out to the rigs with your kids that ends safe and sound with everyone having a good time is awesome! Some my best trips have been ones in which I showed the life around the rigs to my daughters.

Glad you were able to get out there and enjoy the calm seas and warm temps!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Wicked rods said:


> The fish boiling the water right on Petronius look like over size hard tails. The fish the were off the rig about half mile blasting the top look like tuna to me and had same actions but like I stated one knock down fish got off. Headed out Thursday straight to Petronius if not luck there horn mountain. If weather hold together. I will update thanks to all you guys and info. or tips would be greatly appreciated.


We saw the same thing at night. There was a big school of Skipjack busting up at the edge of the light. Blackfin were also there in numbers, and we caught several on big poppers. Hardtails were in closer to the rig, as was Flipper and sharks:001_huh:

I really like that new 1KW transducer


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good report. 
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got back from Venice yesterday. Had to cut the trip short as I lost radar and GPS at times and didn't trust it in the FOG that was there every day & night! 

As far as tuna, they were being caught in/around the SP 93's, & SP 143 but due to all the rain the week before the water was like coffee. I fished Lena, Elf, Moxie & Cognac and had limited hookups.

It seems like all the quality tuna and wahoo were being caught at Mars. You really had to go that far out to see blue water.

Again, if you plan on traversing any of the passes, use your radar! It's so thick that following someone safely is not an option.

Tight lines....


----------

